# Navihawk and Skyhawk Confusion and Discombobulation



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi everybody! I posted this in the Seiko Orient Citizen forum but didn't receive a response. Not sure if these are high end or not, let me know, but I was hoping that maybe somebody here could help.

Even when I was determined to collect only mechanical watches, the Citizen Navihawk caught my eye. I loved the busyness of the dial, and the fact that it looks like it can do stuff which is beyond the reach of mechanical timepieces. Now I'm open to quartz pieces, I think that the Navihawk is most deserving of a place in my collection. 

When I started looking into the Navihawk a bit further, I relaised that it is not one watch but a range of watches. And the prices seem to vary a lot too. The features seem similar, i.e. heaps of dials and hands and some digi too, but they do look different.

To further confound matters, today I learnt that Citizen also makes the Skyhawk range. These look very similar to the Navihawks to me. Which is to say, freaking awesome.

My questions...

1. Are the differences between the various Navihawks aesthetic only? Do they relate to japanese / world model editions? Or are there material differences (i.e. features)?

2. Are Navihawks and Skyhawks the same thing? If not, what is the difference? 

3. Where are the best places on the bay (or elsewhere online) to get these?

I am determined to get one of these, as freaking awesome really speaks to me! I don't want to spend too much, $500 would be the absolute max, but I'd really rather spend $300-400. I would also be happy with mint-minty second hand if I had to - do these come along very often? 

In terms of features, I would like:

Solid link bracelet, or strap (I wouldrather not buy the one with the folded centre link jubilee if I can avoid it)

Sapphire crystal

Not too many colours on the case and bezel - plainish would be good

Probably not PVD - don't want it to scratch / wear off

As many hands, dials, and little digi windows as can be crammed onto that little face as possible.

What are my options???

Thanks in advance,

Toby


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

I have one of the Citizens. It is the most gawdawful human interface I have ever seen. You need the multipage manual to do anything. Looks nice on the wrist but, for the last year it has sat on it's display as I haven't cared to go to the trouble of resetting the time for daylight time changes...

... but it does look busy, kinda like some Breitlings. 

Now that we have just had the spring time change in the States, maybe I'll dig out the manual and set it ... or maybe I'll go to work :-d


----------



## fstshrk (Mar 29, 2007)

Please take a look at the Navihawk review I did:

http://timereport.blogspot.com/

It is worth paying the extra money to get the ones that are available only in Japan with Duratect coating and the sapphire crystal. I disagree with Eeeb on the user interface. I have gotten used to it by now and don't ever have to look things up in the manual. It just takes time.


----------



## blackstallion (Mar 3, 2009)

I did a search for merchants selling the DLC coated one, but was unable to come up with any? This watch is interesting, how big is it? Any pics other than on your site? 82,000 yen is about $830 USD right?


----------



## Fatpants (Sep 6, 2007)

blackstallion said:


> I did a search for merchants selling the DLC coated one, but was unable to come up with any? This watch is interesting, how big is it? Any pics other than on your site? 82,000 yen is about $830 USD right?


They are a tad larger than my x-33, which is 42.25mm diameter - probably 43-44mm.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

I would love the fancy pants coating, and sapphire would be nice, but I'm not prepared to pay double for it. The Aussie dollar is terrible at the moment - US$800 is like AU$1400. This watch will really be a toy, a novelty. I just want dials and gadgets! That's why I'm not fussed about the interface - I would be _disappointed_ if I could learn everything this watch does in 5 minutes. I _want_ to have to study a detailed owner's manual to reset the time for daylight savings!

But I'm going to read your review right now - thanks for the link.

So do all of these Navihawks and Skyhawks use the same c650/c651 module? I'm still not clear on the difference between the two. Nice review though, and that is a beautiful watch IMO.


----------



## RPF (Feb 28, 2008)

jason_recliner said:


> 1. Are the differences between the various Navihawks aesthetic only? Do they relate to japanese / world model editions? Or are there material differences (i.e. features)?
> 
> 2. Are Navihawks and Skyhawks the same thing? If not, what is the difference?
> 
> ...


I don't know about the Navihawk/Skyhawk distinction. AFAIK, the current Promaster Sky JDMs are all labeled as Navihawk (at least the Japanese equivalent). The blue variant is marketed as Promaster Sky Blue Angel.

Stateside, I've always assumed the Navihawk referred to the older models with the single LCD on the right. The newer dual pane (non-atomic and atomic) are marketed as Skyhawks on Citizen.com. However, some sellers use both names interchangeably.

I think it's convenient to assume the JDMs are Navihawks, and the international models are Skyhawks. Same modules but the JDMs are much better watches, and cost more.

To get a JDM, the Japanese vendors like Seiya, Higuchi and Chino watch should be able to help. But you have to spend more than $500 to get the cheapest model. This series of watches don't turn up for sale often on the used market.

Otherwise, get the Skyhawks. You can probably catch one on the forum if you are patient. You won't get a sapphire crystal though. Module aside, the JDMs are superior in just about every aspect.

There is also the Attesa with the same module sans slide rule.

The only watches with similar functionality I can think of are the Junghans atomic chrono, Casio Oceanus, and the Seiko SNJ0xx.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Thansk very much for your help. I'm going to go with a cheapie. Can't afford to spend US$800. If I can get the same featrues for around $300 I will be very happy.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Actually I got another question! How can the Seiko SNJ range have the same functionality, with only 1 set of hands (e.g. the snj017). I really like some of them, like the 017.


----------



## fstshrk (Mar 29, 2007)

blackstallion said:


> I did a search for merchants selling the DLC coated one, but was unable to come up with any? This watch is interesting, how big is it? Any pics other than on your site? 82,000 yen is about $830 USD right?


I bought mine on ebay for 675. Well worth the price. The lume is great, the duratect coating is basically indestructible and having a sapphire crystal helps.

I have had the Skyhawk AT before and this one is a much better watch and is keeping great time (+/- 0.1 sec/day).

I like the fact that I can change modes without having to pull the crown one notch (e.g Skyhawk AT).


----------



## fstshrk (Mar 29, 2007)

jason_recliner said:


> Actually I got another question! How can the Seiko SNJ range have the same functionality, with only 1 set of hands (e.g. the snj017). I really like some of them, like the 017.


In the Seiko world time watches, you have to keep changing the mode to see other info. Note that depending on what Seiko you get, you may not get the countdown timer mode that I enjoy. The big deal breakers for me are:

1) Lack of a diver style bezel which I use often.
2) Irregular strap/bracelet connection (Lugs)


----------



## tempus edax rerum (Feb 16, 2009)

Eeeb said:


> I have one of the Citizens. It is the most gawdawful human interface I have ever seen. You need the multipage manual to do anything. Looks nice on the wrist but, for the last year it has sat on it's display as I haven't cared to go to the trouble of resetting the time for daylight time changes...
> 
> ... but it does look busy, kinda like some Breitlings.
> 
> Now that we have just had the spring time change in the States, maybe I'll dig out the manual and set it ... or maybe I'll go to work :-d


I too don't like their skyhawk interface much. You really shouldn't have much controlled by the crown under normal operating modes, imo. Did I move the crown? Why is it showing me this? Did I pull the crown out one stop or two? Fiddly. I do, however, love the usefulness of the sliderule, and the features. So I ended up getting the Promaster SST. Mucho better. You only turn/pull the crown out to set things, which is very intuitive. The LED backlight kicks the skyhawk's backlight's butt from here till sunday and back.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks again mate. I love the look of the SNJ017 but the folded link bracelet is a deal breaker for me. There is a decent looking world timer with 1/1000 seconds, think it is part of their F1 Jensen B range. I will look into that.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

I LOVE the Promaster SST. It's pretty much the only cool quartz that you can get in Oz (AU$1300 RRP!!! lmao). But I thought that it is mainly a very fancy stop watch, as opposed to a fully featured world timer comparable to the Navihawk. Am I wrong???


----------

